# Bleeding on dewclaw scar



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi,

We have been taking Breeze to play outside in the snow a few times now this winter, and every time she seems to bleed a little bit on her left front leg dewclaw scar. I have attached a picture of the scar so you can see how it is. The right one is always good, but the left one always seems to crack and bleed a little bit. Does anybody know if there is something we can put on it to toughen it up or to prevent it from bleeding? It doesn't seem to bother her, but it always makes us cringe.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Bertrand.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Something like musher's secret may help or you could get cordura booties like sled dogs wear.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

einspänner said:


> Something like musher's secret may help or you could get cordura booties like sled dogs wear.


Thanks lot einspanner, that's what we were thinking as well. We have some musher's secret as we used it last week, when is was -25 celsius here so that Breeze wouldn't freeze her paws. We'll put some on tomorrow when we go to the mountains again.


----------

